# heat press leaves stains on my shirts



## migue1ito (Dec 20, 2008)

Ok, i bought a used Insta press on CL. The press works but i noticed that it leaves a yellowish stain on both the inside and out of the shirts. they look like burn marks and not only that but it also distorts the color of the image a bit. I place a sheet of tracing paper over the transfer and it didn't alter the color anymore. However when i tryed to cover the entire shirt, it still left the yellowish mark on the shirt. I'm still a bit new to this so I'm not sure if i'm leaving something out or if there's something wrong with the machine.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

First thing to do is check the temp of your press. Purchase an infrared gun and check all parts of the upper platten. Also check to make sure that there is nothing on the upper platten. You need to rule out that your temp is okay first.


----------



## shirek (Apr 16, 2007)

like the previous post stated purchase the gun and check your settings... what time and temp are your pressing at?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Digital Pyrometer & Surface Probe Kit: Colman and Company - Discount Commercial Embroidery Supplies - Machine Embroidery Supplies Catalog

try this .. you really need to know if the temperature read out is the same as the display


----------



## migue1ito (Dec 20, 2008)

i followed the instructions that came with the transfer sheets...375 degress for 30 seconds


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

since its used you really need to know the correct temperature.. 

sometimes even following the directions according to the transfers also isn't always right.
we usually call the heat transfer place and asked what machine they tested on and tell them the
name of your machine and they may have differenet instructions


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

After you check the temp of the press...

Where are you getting your shirts? Cotton scorches at 400F but retail shirts sometimes have starch on them which will scorch. You can remove the marks with Hydrogen Peroxide from a drug store or super market. Put it in a spray bottle and spray the shirt and then heat press it until the steam stops. Repeat as needed.


----------



## etchnstitch (Mar 26, 2009)

I had the same issue with some transfer paper that needed 390 degrees. I got different paper that only needs 360. Try Jet II Inkjet Transfer Paper from Imprintables Warehouse (www.imprintables.com) 

Randy


----------



## migue1ito (Dec 20, 2008)

well, i tried to reduce the a test, where i reduced the temp 50 degrees down to 325 and the same time 30 seconds and it was still leaving the mark....then i tried again 325 but only for 20 seconds and again the same thing....only difference each time was that it wasn't as strong as before...i'm not sure if switching the transfers would make too much of a difference...because the marks being left behind are the entire 15 x 15 square and not only where the transfer was placed....


----------



## stitchanddazzle (Sep 7, 2010)

Also, I use a teflon cover sheet when pressing so nothing will adhere to the shirt that is on the upper platen


----------

